# Shedding slime coat



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Armand is shedding his slime coat, what causes it?


----------



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe a new water conditioner, Meds, or maybe even a plant. If you're worried see what has changed recently.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

That tends to happen when the body is trying to ward off something potentially harmful to the fish in their environment.. medication, too much conditioner, something accidentally sprayed in the air nearby that got into the tank, something on unwashed hands that got in the water, etc.

Unsure your tank size.. so can't recommend how to go about this - but best way is to place him in brand new water with just the right amount of water conditioner (stay away from Stress Coat as it's not really all that good of conditioner, and it can cause excess slime coat build up, which you don't want at this time).. 1 tsp of AQ salt per gallon.. dissolve it first before adding it.. 100% water changes every other day for no longer than 10 days.

Whatever is irritating him should go away from the water change, the AQ salt will help his body recover.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I think it was the stress coat


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Possibly.. I've used it for 20 yrs (not as the main conditioner, but a tiny bit after a water change/new fish) and never had it happen because of the stress coat.. I was saying it could make it worse. Still recommend to do a 100% (or large) water change + AQ salt to help him as mentioned above.


----------

